# New Milford Photo...review



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

I placed an order over a week ago for their 'kitchen sink' sample pack. well, I got one email confirming the order immediately and nothing else. I called, no one answers, sent and email, no one answers. I know it hasnt been that long, but at least give me a reply! 

If this is their customer service, I'm never buying from them again..

So that means.. where else can I get Iron'ALL paper?

Thanks.
Tony


EDIT: They came through in a big way. I'd like to publicly apoligize for jumping the gun and passing judgement too quick. This is unlike me, and I was wrong for doing so. Being in business myself, with only me and my wife, I should have been more understanding and will be from now on. If the samples workout, I'd love to give them my business, if they'll have me.

Thank you New Milford - and again, Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*



Tony_SS said:


> I placed an order over a week ago for their 'kitchen sink' sample pack. well, I got one email confirming the order immediately and nothing else. I called, no one answers, sent and email, no one answers. I know it hasnt been that long, but at least give me a reply!
> 
> If this is their customer service, I'm never buying from them again..
> 
> ...


May be they are busy with other people asking the same questions as you. lol 

....It's sorta sound like Ebay.....Bwahahaha.  excuse-me.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

It could be bad customer service, or it could be extenuating circumstances.

personalizedsupplies.com sells miracool paper, which is the same thing, but half the price.


----------



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

I run an Ebay business with about 40 emails asking questions all day - I answer everyone very quickly.. If I don't, people *****, just like I am about New Milford Photo.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

Well you can complain to them if it makes you feel better. I for one placed yet another order Monday eve. got my Ironall today. So, I'm happy as a clam. I guess you never missed or forgot to do someting before.

To each his own I guess


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

John has had a family member that is very ill. I know he has been going back and forth and is trying to keep up. He has been extremly good about getting me what I need. maybe an email or a phone call if your having a problem. I know the problem is serious and not my place to say more. I told him about the bad comments and he is aware of it. Lou


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

That's odd, Tony. I called Millford Photo this past Monday just to see how long it would take to receive paper if I ordered from them that day. Nobody answered the phone - voice mail picked up but I didn't leave a message, intending to try again later. A few minutes after I hung up, John called me back and apologized for missing my call! I told him I was placing an order on-line and asked if it would be here by Thursday and he assured me it would. I got the order on Wednesday. It was the first time I ordered from them and it was a great experience.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

If you live in a different state the time change maybe the reason why you can't reach john. I always leave a message when i don't reach him and he calls back, sometimes it's an hour or two.Try again and the best time i always found to call was in the morning.


----------



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*

Edit: see my original post above.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo...GOOD!!*



Tony_SS said:


> EDIT: They came through in a big way. I'd like to publicly apoligize


It takes a big person to do that. We all jump to complain but few ever correct a comment as you did.

  I say you are deserving of a round of applause!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: New Milford Photo...GOOD!!*



Tony_SS said:


> EDIT: They came through in a big way. I'd like to publicly apoligize for jumping the gun and passing judgement too quick.


You did say "*IF* this is their customer service"... just turns out it isn't


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: New Milford Photo...BAD*



badalou said:


> John has had a family member that is very ill. I know he has been going back and forth and is trying to keep up. He has been extremly good about getting me what I need. maybe an email or a phone call if your having a problem. I know the problem is serious and not my place to say more. I told him about the bad comments and he is aware of it. Lou


just found this post...ironcally my mom jst died this week march 28 2008


----------



## charitydaniels (Oct 26, 2007)

I am sorry for a loss, but this has been their customer service in regards to an order I placed three weeks ago. I was EXTREMELY happy with my first order with them placed in October, however the dud batch of Ironall I received this last time placed me in an incredibly bad position. I had a rush order, paid for 2nd day delivery, got the bad batch, spent a lot of $ trying to figure out if it was me (new printer, new ink, every temp & press imaginable)when I finally come to the conclusion that it was the transfers. I contacted New Milford, talked to a nice guy who stated I was the 10th caller about the Ironall darks being duds & to email them concerning the problem. I assumed they'd ship out another batch to me (same shipping), but no dice & after 2 more emails I'm worn out, angry, & truly disappointed. I've had to suffer a lot of embarrassment & loss of credibility to my booster clubs. Thank God for Coastal is all I can say at this point.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

charitydaniels said:


> I am sorry for a loss, but this has been their customer service in regards to an order I placed three weeks ago. I was EXTREMELY happy with my first order with them placed in October, however the dud batch of Ironall I received this last time placed me in an incredibly bad position. I had a rush order, paid for 2nd day delivery, got the bad batch, spent a lot of $ trying to figure out if it was me (new printer, new ink, every temp & press imaginable)when I finally come to the conclusion that it was the transfers. I contacted New Milford, talked to a nice guy who stated I was the 10th caller about the Ironall darks being duds & to email them concerning the problem. I assumed they'd ship out another batch to me (same shipping), but no dice & after 2 more emails I'm worn out, angry, & truly disappointed. I've had to suffer a lot of embarrassment & loss of credibility to my booster clubs. Thank God for Coastal is all I can say at this point.


yeah, new milford has terrible customer relations. i called, cried beg, fuss, cussed and everything else, i gave up. found other supplier of the product i needed. yes they were very nice on the phone, but after u hear the dial tone. my instances was the latter part of last year and the early part of this year stemming from last year of never recieving anything. i asked for samples. anyway i don't bother with them even though some of their prices are terrific. don't need the hassle.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

dodank said:


> yeah, new milford has terrible customer relations. i called, cried beg, fuss, cussed and everything else, i gave up. found other supplier of the product i needed. yes they were very nice on the phone, but after u hear the dial tone. my instances was the latter part of last year and the early part of this year stemming from last year of never recieving anything. i asked for samples. anyway i don't bother with them even though some of their prices are terrific. don't need the hassle.


John and kathy have been very helpful to me in the past. And we became friends. I know I have contributed to his sales in a big way.. As yuou long time member know. However I have had to talk to John about this issue many times. I am sorry to see so many unhappy. I know i will do what i can to satisfy a customer today. I will answer any email today!. Customer service is essential for success of any business. learn from this. You are right about Coastal Business. They are one of my distributors of the tee square and it amazes me the number of people that say great things about them.. actually.. it doesn't amaze me.. If you met them in person.. as I have.. these are just great people running a great company with outstanding customer service. Lou


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

badalou said:


> John and kathy have been very helpful to me in the past. And we became friends. I know I have contributed to his sales in a big way.. As yuou long time member know. However I have had to talk to John about this issue many times. I am sorry to see so many unhappy. I know i will do what i can to satisfy a customer today. I will answer any email today!. Customer service is essential for success of any business. learn from this. You are right about Coastal Business. They are one of my distributors of the tee square and it amazes me the number of people that say great things about them.. actually.. it doesn't amaze me.. If you met them in person.. as I have.. these are just great people running a great company with outstanding customer service. Lou


u know lou, even after several calls and no response even emails i saw one your post about them seeing that u highly recomended them, i tried again and again. i was real disappointed on several occasions, i never posted anything didn't want to bash anyone, and i'm not bashing now, it's just so sad, because they r such nice people.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

Couldn't agree more coastal is great company...used them to get new milford photo started. I am one man show and when things go bad...they go real bad...trying to climb out and i am coming around but family issues overhelmed me the last few weeks. No excuse though...not your problem. Anyway, I'll get to each of you privately. Sorry for the hassle...maybe i'll win you back some day...for now i'm just embarrassed.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jlaperch said:


> Couldn't agree more coastal is great company...used them to get new milford photo started. I am one man show and when things go bad...they go real bad...trying to climb out and i am coming around but family issues overwhelmed me the last few weeks. No excuse though...not your problem. Anyway, I'll get to each of you privately. Sorry for the hassle...maybe I'll win you back some day...for now I'm just embarrassed.


John, I know things get tough. And I stated here we go back, way back. I know things have been a little difficult for you. Some people here don't care about things personal that affect our daily lives. They want what they want as soon as they can get it because it affects their business. don't be embarrassed. Get back on track. even right now I am up to my eyeballs in business related to that thing I invented. But I am faced with a doctor that may call me any day because a CAT scan I had last week because of something that may require me to go in the hospital. I am a one man operation as well. I don't want to disappoint my customers. So slap yourself a few times and get back to running your business. Lou


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

working on it...thanks lou...good luck with the test.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jlaperch said:


> working on it...thanks lou...good luck with the test.


Cool.. getting old sucks...


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> Couldn't agree more coastal is great company...used them to get new milford photo started. I am one man show and when things go bad...they go real bad...trying to climb out and i am coming around but family issues overhelmed me the last few weeks. No excuse though...not your problem. Anyway, I'll get to each of you privately. Sorry for the hassle...maybe i'll win you back some day...for now i'm just embarrassed.


oh no sweetie, 
don't be embarrassed, get it up and fight. life throws us all kinds of obstacles. i could tell u some stories that make u look like free candy, but u have to keep it moving. life owes u more than that but u have to go and get it. i could tell u things that would make the strongest man cry for me. but i keep going. ur a good person, and times life overwhelms us. i'm a one woman show, with the occassional help of my husband. it's going to be okay. i don't think a lot of the comments were to embarrass u, but to express a little frustration. i'm sorry if my comments did that to u. but ur gonna make it. just take it step by step and day by day and ur get through it. u will get stronger, better, and wiser. when those obstacles come, just look up my friend and know everything is going to be alright. ur not perfect, and some people do care about ur trials but u can't let them hinder all the things u have worked so hard for. everybody has setbacks, but just don't let them become ur total downfall. good ludk sweetie. ur in my prayers.
sheila


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> I am one man show and when things go bad...they go real bad...trying to climb out and i am coming around but family issues overhelmed me the last few weeks. ..for now i'm just embarrassed.


John, I recently lost my father in January, and the shear shock of the emotion was overwhelming to me as well, and I am still climbing out... 

I was blessed to have very understanding customers, as well as vendors I do business with. They were gracious and kindhearted, and I am still, and will remain, grateful for their forgiveness and compassion toward me. 

You and Kathy have always given me very good customer service, and I thank you that. Warm wishes and sympathies to you and your family. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

charitydaniels said:


> I am sorry for a loss, but this has been their customer service in regards to an order I placed three weeks ago.


"Three weeks ago" from the date of this post is March 28th. If you at the posts in this thread... I think it may help you understand... Peace... Kelly


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks all...back in biz this morning taking care of anyone i missed...slapped myself like lou said...and working hard to get back up

thanks all...stay with me i won't disapppoint

john


----------



## cewinn (Jan 12, 2007)

* Hey guys haven't been up here for a while been very busy traveling with the t-shirts. John at New Milford has been wonderful and I am very sorry to hear about his mother. I can totally understand completely. He is an outstanding upfront kinda guy that I won't go anywhere else to buy my paper. I just wish more people were like John, the world would be a much better place to live in. So guys keep on buying from John you won't be sorry and he WILL take care of you. I know he has done it for me many times.*​_*Cewinn  *_


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jlaperch said:


> thanks all...back in biz this morning taking care of anyone i missed...slapped myself like lou said...and working hard to get back up
> 
> thanks all...stay with me i won't disapppoint
> 
> john


Yes, but not as hard as i would have done it...


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

Well... i do like NMP...

But hey... i'm still waiting for a tracking number... and the paper for that matter...

And God it's hard to get an answer!

I'm getting desperate here...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

jlaperch said:


> thanks all...back in biz this morning taking care of anyone i missed...slapped myself like lou said...and working hard to get back up
> 
> thanks all...stay with me i won't disapppoint
> 
> john


GOOD FOR YOU JOHN...KEEP FIGHTING!!!!

You have ALWAYS given me GREAT customer service!!!

You have always gone out of your way to make me happy and I thank you for that!!

I am sorry for your loss .......

Dont give up!

(and it's not your fault that you got a bad batch of IAFD! you need to sock it to 'em)


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

I can't believe they are doing this to me...

They lied all this time telling me they sent the paper to Portugal... and it was false...

What is this...

They are screwing me inside out... and off course i'll have to pay more costums fees for THEIR mistake...

I can forgive alot of things... but their attitude is just damn awfull...


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

Please let me explain. We sent your first order to portugal and you did not like the paper(ironall) even though it works fine and is my one of my best papers. I now sent you free red grid paper and refunded the orginal order as a sign of good will. I now am out 500 sheets of paper, the money and the shipping costs trying to do right. The tracking number we sent you is a usps number and is less a tracking number than a confimration number. It will update only when it hits portugal which depending on customs can take 1-5 days. Please be patient. Calling every 5 minutes and stalking on the chat feature will not help get the paper there faster.


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> Please let me explain. We sent your first order to portugal and you did not like the paper(ironall) even though it works fine and is my one of my best papers. I now sent you free red grid paper and refunded the orginal order as a sign of good will. I now am out 500 sheets of paper, the money and the shipping costs trying to do right. The tracking number we sent you is a usps number and is less a tracking number than a confimration number. It will update only when it hits portugal which depending on customs can take 1-5 days. Please be patient. Calling every 5 minutes and stalking on the chat feature will not help get the paper there faster.


Well John...
First of all i'm not stalking anyone... i'm trying to get answers...
I can't be patient anymore... you said the paper had been sent 2 weeks ago... turns out it was only sent today... 
I've been nothing but patient! And have never been rude to anyone, just desperate!

By the way... i tried calling since yesterday... because none of my e-mails get an answer... you say it goes to Spam... i get "Read" e-mails... 

The tracking numbers always updante before leaving the US... then updates again once it hits Portugal grounds...

So to make this right again... has it really only been sent today? have you sent it last week? What is the number once again? (e-mail me... oh please just this once)

i myself have lost money... clients... well i think you get the picture... So you SHOULD understand my concern... we have been talking about this for a long long time!

I will nt bother you anymore, and will be waiting for next week's friday to get the paper.

And do send the tracking or registration or whatever number... because if costums can't understand the address (it happens.. they really don't care) it'll be the only way i'm pickin up the order!


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

John, i reread your answer and there is one thing..

I didn't like the paper.. Ironall... because the order was sent wrong...i did not order ironall... i am just claiming what i ordered...

I really don't like it, it has caused me troubles... and it's just not worth it! So believe me i won't use it!

Anyway... when all is right... i'll surely calm down and be happy... because then i can work!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Struco, please use email, Private Message or phone to work with the vendor about your order.

The forums aren't a place to work out customer service issues.


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

Hi Rodney,

I understand, and it's not my intention to work it out in the forum!

I just exposed my problem, and answered to John's message.

It's hard to solve anything when you don't get answers... through phone, e-mail or whatever.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Struco said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> I understand, and it's not my intention to work it out in the forum!
> 
> ...


I want to put my 2 cents in oh, make that 3 cents with inflation. we in the USA that ship items to other countries are up against custom regulations in other countries. I have sent my product all over the world and have had customers complain that it is taking forever to get to them. Actually it is not it is just the customs of the countries holding things up. I sent a lady a tee square in Germany and it took 3 weeks. She got it yesterday and said the custom people called her and wanted to know what a TEE Square It was... she said she spent 45 minutes trying to explain it to them before they both agreed it was a measuring tool.. She found out it had sat there for over a week. UGH! I sent 3 to Canada and they were in 25 x 3.5 box. They got sent back because you can't send a 25 inch box it has to be 24. But you can send a 25 inch tube.. frustration..


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

Costums are very picky... go figure...

I usually don't wait for them to contact me... i go and pick up my order when it hirts Portuguese soil.

When it's paper they don't complain cause paper doesn't pay extra taxes... but we still have to pay regular taxes like VAT... and at 21% it doesn't come cheap! 

The funny thing is they don't make the math with the value of the package... they make the math including shipping costs...

Oh well... can't do nothing about it!


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> ...I now sent you free red grid paper and refunded the orginal order as a sign of good will....


I'm sorry to bring this up again, but my e-mails don't get any answers...

Oh... the paper's here... but no refund whatsoever... and everytime i do get an answer... it's always "check your account later this week"... i've been doing this for a long time now!

I am not flaming anyone, but i have waited a long time and decided something should be posted! I do not want to be accused of stalking again! it's very simple to solve this issue... keep your word... that's the best way to keep your costumers!


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

I sent him 400 bucks worth of paper...for free...and his refund...no idea here...would love to mkae this go away but no idea what else to do


----------



## Struco (May 21, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> I sent him 400 bucks worth of paper...for free...and his refund...no idea here...would love to mkae this go away but no idea what else to do


Hi John, 

I of all people would love to stop wating my with this. 
1) Yes you sent me the paper
2) may i remind you that i do not use ironall... if you want the sheets back i'll glady send them back but i won't pay any shipping fees! they are stored and unused!
3) no money was credited in any of my accounts.
4) i lost money in this whole process... i had to pay costums taxes TWICE for your mistake
5) and please be reminded that i had to stop making t-shirts... 

I prefer to talk by e-mail, you could make that effort, but it's leaving me no choice!

I have no problem deleting all my posts in this topic as soon as this is solved, because you know i have always been nice, and do not wish you any bad things (is the exact oposite), i just want to be compensated for my loss due to your mistake... and the paper that i can't use just doesn't justify it...

You do know my e-mail, so i am waiting for more details. (i said i'd be off your back... and i did... but it has been too much time since you told the refund was ordered)

If you ordered it i just need proof so i can talk directly to my bank! Am i asking anything impossible here?

Thank you!

Best wishes, i really do hope everything turns out great for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing this thread. The two parties involved need to work this out "off board" via email or phone.


----------

